# meilleurs emoticons ?



## jpvinel (14 Mars 2006)

allez les amis, on partage ses sources.
où trouver les meilleurs émoticons? les plus délires?  
(pour mac bien évidemment)

si vous avez des sites où il y a de bons gifs, ça m'intéresse aussi.


----------



## takamaka (14 Mars 2006)

jpvinel a dit:
			
		

> allez les amis, on partage ses sources.
> où trouver les meilleurs émoticons? les plus délires?
> (pour mac bien évidemment)
> 
> si vous avez des sites où il y a de bons gifs, ça m'intéresse aussi.



Tout sur MacGé !

         :hein: :rateau: :rose:   :mouais: :sleep:  :love:    :sick: :casse: :afraid: :bebe: :hosto: :modo: :king: :style:  :affraid: 


Big Big Big Up !


----------



## jpvinel (14 Mars 2006)

voilà une bonne adresse  : http://www.messmilies.com/


----------



## fau6il (16 Mars 2006)

va voir ici, http://www.freegaia.com/smileys/index.php3, tu trouveras ton bonheur!


----------



## jpvinel (17 Mars 2006)

merci pour ce site qui foisonne de smileys en tout genre.


----------



## fau6il (17 Mars 2006)

... grimaces!


----------



## jpvinel (17 Mars 2006)

Voir la pièce jointe 9769

	

		
			
		

		
	
  : je vous laisse donner le sens que vous voulez à cet émoticon.........


----------



## fau6il (17 Mars 2006)

Voilà sa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 voisine!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"À bon chat..."


----------



## jpvinel (17 Mars 2006)

j'aime beaucoup la voisine;


dans le même sens :  2 copines à moi   
	

		
			
		

		
	

Voir la pièce jointe 9776
Voir la pièce jointe 9777



et pour ceux qui la mérite : 
	

		
			
		

		
	

Voir la pièce jointe 9778


----------



## fau6il (17 Mars 2006)

Où as-tu déniché tes voisines?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_(que je ne mérite pas...)
_


----------



## jpvinel (18 Mars 2006)

j'étais sûr que mes voisines te plairaient :

http://www.freegaia.com/avatars/?cat=&page=7

http://www.freegaia.com/avatars/?cat=&page=12


----------



## jpvinel (18 Mars 2006)

quelques personnages célèbres :


Voir la pièce jointe 9807
Voir la pièce jointe 9808
Voir la pièce jointe 9809


Voir la pièce jointe 9810
Voir la pièce jointe 9811


----------



## jpvinel (18 Mars 2006)

ou encore :


Voir la pièce jointe 9812
Voir la pièce jointe 9813
Voir la pièce jointe 9814



Voir la pièce jointe 9815


----------



## jpvinel (18 Mars 2006)

j'allais oublier mon idole !!!


Voir la pièce jointe 9816


----------



## fau6il (18 Mars 2006)

Où sont passées tes idoles & Co?


----------



## jpvinel (18 Mars 2006)

mon idole : 


Voir la pièce jointe 9819


----------



## jpvinel (18 Mars 2006)

un autre site plutot pas mal :

http://home.zonnet.nl/webtools/gratis_msn_emoticons.htm


----------



## sandrine91 (29 Mai 2006)

pour moi qui suis nouvelle sur mac .....comment faites vous si vous êtes sur un site ou il y a des émoticons pour les enregistrer ? et comment faites vous pour les insérer dans un message ?
merci à tous par avance :love:


----------



## tantoillane (29 Mai 2006)

contrôle clique sur l'image => ouvrir l'image dans un nouvelle fenêtre
tu copies l'adresse

dans macgé tu place l'adresse dans la fenêtre qui s'affiche quand tu cliques sur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'oubliais, bienvenue sandrine ...


----------



## sandrine91 (29 Mai 2006)

merci à toi 
mais je n'ai pas tout compris....ce que tu me dis, c'est pour insérer un smiley ponctuellement ?      et si tu veux te constituer une "banque de smileys" ?
n'y a t-il pas un petit logiciel free sur le net qui reste sur ta page de messagerie par exemple ?
je ne sais pas si je suis claire :rose:


----------



## tantoillane (29 Mai 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:
			
		

> merci à toi
> mais je n'ai pas tout compris....ce que tu me dis, c'est pour insérer un smiley ponctuellement ?      et si tu veux te constituer une "banque de smileys" ?
> n'y a t-il pas un petit logiciel free sur le net qui reste sur ta page de messagerie par exemple ?
> je ne sais pas si je suis claire :rose:



très clair, très clair

mais je ne peux pas répondre à ta question, je ne connais aucun logiciel de ce genre. Tu peux toujours faire une recherhce sur le forum, ou ouvrir un nouveau topic (on dérive du sujet principal) parfois les idées sont nombreuses ...


----------



## nicogala (29 Mai 2006)

Bah... et personne indique le principal ? 
Yelims


----------



## sandrine91 (29 Mai 2006)

merci à toi pour ta réponse  
bonne soirée


----------

